# favorite load in 270



## tat2hunter (Jun 21, 2007)

since it is almost that time of year. what is your favorite load in 270 to bag that trophy. this year i am trying the fed 130gr trophy bonded tip.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

The Sierra 150 gr. spitzer boat tail has been a good one for me for years. Push it with any suitable powder. Good groups and I've dropped a number of whitetail and 3 elk instantly with it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have been shooting 130 BT's for 25 years. IMR 4850 at about 3100fps is all I need for elk or whitetails.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I switched to 140 g. Winchester Accubonds a few years ago and haven't looked back. I miss spending $12-15 on a box compared to $35, but I've got great results with them along with every other brand I've ever fed ole' faithful. (Remington, Federal, etc) They've always got the job done just the same, but I was very open to the idea of adding some grains w/o moving up to 150's.

By the sounds of it maybe I should switch back and get away from using ballistics for edible game. :-?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

CCI Large Rifle Mag Primer, 58.0 grains of H4831 Short Cut and a 140 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip. This load chronos 2900FPS from my 24" Remington 700 and shoots sub-MOA. The 140 holds it's velocity better, hits a shade harder, and bucks the wind better than the 130. Have killed a bunch of deer with it...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Just started this load this year but love it, 130gr. Nosler BT backed with 4381.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

tat2hunter said:


> fed 130gr trophy bonded tip.


Good call. :thumb:


----------

